# Phone works, backlit screen dead: How to retrieve contacts/data?



## DarkUfrades (Jul 29, 2015)

Manufacturer - HTC
Model - HTC EVO V 4G (VIRGIN MOBILE)
Software version - 4.0
Non-rooted

Hello everyone, I would greatly appreciate any guidance you can provide. My phone currently turns on and proceeds through startup, but the backlit screen is no longer functional. Only the illuminated touch buttons light up. As a result, I can still receive messages and calls, but cannot interact with the phone. The only way to turn off the phone is by removing the battery. In addition, the phone rapidly heats up, and feels hot to the touch after thirty seconds or so.

I've had this phone for three years, and have wanted to replace it for a while now. Is there any way to retrieve the contacts/data from the phone's internal memory by myself before replacing it? I also have data on a 32GB MicroSD card. My thought was to connect the phone to a computer monitor, and copy the information to my computer, but I'm not really sure if this is a feasible option.

I am currently under service with Virgin Mobile, and their customer service representative recommended I purchase a new phone with them so they can transfer the data/contacts. However, I am not interested in their phone offerings at this time. I had my heart set on buying the new Motorola Moto G. 

In summary, I'd like to retrieve my data/contacts from my phone that still works, but no longer has a functional screen. Do you have any recommendations?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF, you really need to be able to se the screen for most things HTC EVO V 4G (Virgin Mobile) - Copying files to or from the storage card - GETTING STARTED - How-tos - Support | HTC United States
If your pc has a card reader it might be possible to get that data.


----------

